
Deep Learning – Course 11-785 - jcr
http://deeplearning.cs.cmu.edu/
======
KerrickStaley
Personally I found Geoff Hinton's Coursera course [1] to be a great, detailed,
and reasonably challenging introduction to neural nets.

[1]
[https://www.coursera.org/course/neuralnets](https://www.coursera.org/course/neuralnets)

~~~
anko
thanks! I am currently doing the Andrew Ng one
([https://www.coursera.org/course/ml?from_restricted_preview=1...](https://www.coursera.org/course/ml?from_restricted_preview=1&course_id=972224&r=https%3A%2F%2Fclass.coursera.org%2Fml-005)),
saw a Geoff Hinton talk on youtube and didn't even know about this course.

------
cek
All I saw was the course #. 11/785.

~~~
ZoF
Because of the VAX 11/785?

------
frozenport
I would be more impressed if they ended with a project :-)

